# Any Feist puppies for sale???



## nurse99 (Aug 22, 2006)

My husband is wanting a Feist puppy to train for squirrel hunting. If anyone could help me point him in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

there was one advertised on here http://s3.invisionfree.com/MSDA_Forums. Not sure if he still has it or not though.

I do know of another one that is 3 years old and treeing his own squirrels, but you said puppy.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Rob, member name "Beagle" on these forums has had feists in the past. Send him a PM. He might know where to find one.

http://www.fettingbeagles.com/


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Mike English use to bread feists as well and had some good dogs. Not sure if he is still on this board but if you type his name into a search I am sure you can track him down. I believe he lives somwhere close to Saginaw.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

I heard through the rumor mill,very reliable source, that you ended up with a dog. How did the first night go? Now lets see some pics.


----------

